# baby girl name Hailey? too cutsie? middle name ideas?



## serenas_song

Really liking the name Hailey at the moment. My hubby likes it too, but wonders if it is too "cutsie" since he's never met an adult Hailey. What do you think? Do you like it? Can baby Hailey grow up into adult Hailey? :shrug: Any middle name suggestions? So far I like Hailey with the middle names Elizabeth, Nicole, Joy, Ann, or Marie (my middle name).


----------



## TwilightAgain

Of course. It's a lovely name. Have you not seen One Tree Hill? That has an adult Haley on there and suits her fine. I'd personally go for that spelling too "Haley" but tis your choice :D


----------



## snowangel187

Hailey is a cute name. 

Hailey Joy
Jaide
Faith
Madison
Alison
I'd give you a few more if I knew the last name but I think it's a good choice. :)


----------



## NawlinsMama

I knew a Hailey in high school whose middle name was 'Jo'. I really liked it, because Jo seemed to balance out the cuteness of Hailey nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love the name Hailey... on all ages!

Hailey Nicole is my fave choice out of your middle name options! :thumbup:


----------



## lisam1

Hailey Anna
Hailey Alexia
Hailey Kate
Hailey Katherine
Hailey Christine
Hailey Josephine


----------



## serenas_song

thanks everyone :)


----------



## hunnybump

I love the Hailey Jo combiniation that was given. You could also do
Hailey Paige
Hailey Michelle
I don't think the name is too cutsie but more innocent or angelic. But that name is on my list plus i like the nick name Hales.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I like the name Hailey Rose. :D


----------

